# Nissan X trail T30 motor question



## bizer (Jul 29, 2009)

Hi,

I have a T30 2,2 diesel 2003 with some 340000 km on the clock, just resently when the engine is running in idle, the car seems to be shaking much more than before, its when it has an rpm of about 900 - if I increase it to say 1000 rpm, the problem decreases. A mechanic have suggested that the shaft chain, has to be replaced and this should cure the problem, is he right or do anyone of you have any other ideas as to what could cause this problem. any suggestion is more than welcome.


----------



## tigercub (Mar 20, 2011)

*shaking*

change the sparkplugs:balls:


----------



## janarth (Oct 14, 2004)

*Don't do it*

Diesels don't have spark plugs. check engine mount first!


----------



## tigercub (Mar 20, 2011)

my bad...sorry! In Canada our Xtrails are all gas


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

If the engine vibration goes away at 1000RPM then all you need to do is perform the idle re-learn procedure. Alternatively, your mechanic can do this for you with Consult II. He also needs to check the throttle position sensor.


----------



## bizer (Jul 29, 2009)

*motor mount*

Hi Guys, many thanks for your feedback it helps a lot, does anyone know the OEM numbers for the motor mounts, front L/R and rear - I want to try and find some on the web. Finn


----------



## bizer (Jul 29, 2009)

even at 1000 rpm there is still some vibration, but how do I perform the re-learn idle procedure? Finn


----------



## dilick (Mar 2, 2014)

Hi, you have to check your diesel injectors, probabli one of them is not working good.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

bizer said:


> even at 1000 rpm there is still some vibration, but how do I perform the re-learn idle procedure? Finn


Just take the negative off your battery for 10 minutes or so. Alternatively, you could pull some fuses to reset it as well. Either way its easy and you will find procedures on this or the Aussie forum by doing a simple search


----------

